# Treats?



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

What are some of your cockatiels favourite treats? I've been using millet to try to train Woody as he LOVES it so much but I'm curious what other kinds of things cockatiels love. I noticed he barely eats any of his sunflower seeds in his seed mix and he doesn't seem to like almonds. I'd like to find something I can cut into small pieces to use while training. Preferably something that doesn't make quite as much of a mess as the millet.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I use dried canteloupe seeds for training rewards. I dry them myself with a dehydrator, but you can also dry them in the oven. I don't bother cutting them into small pieces since there's not much inside them anyway. You do end up with hulls everywhere but it's not nearly as bad as millet.

The birds are also crazy for dried kiwi fruit. You'd need a dehydrator for that since they're probably too juicy to dry in the oven. The tiels don't actually eat any of the fruit part but they LOVE to pick out the little seeds.

Just Tomatoes brand corn, peas, and berries are also big hits. They are available at many natural-foods groceries and there's a website at http://justtomatoes.com/ The corn and peas are too crumbly to cut in pieces but the blueberries cut up quite nicely and I used those as training treats for a while.

Vlad likes hemp seed as a reward but the others don't. Hulls again, but not as messy as millet.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Contains a select mix of premium seeds, dehydrated fruits and vegetables Cockatiel’s love.


----------

